# bestehndes Logo zu 3D umwandeln



## zagato_rz (14. Mai 2004)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich bin dran für meinen Vater eine Homepage zu erstellen.

Dabei ist das Logo ein sehr wichtige Funktion für das Auftretten der Firma. Da dieses Logo (siehe Link) http://www.dekomat.ch/images/dekomat_logo_klein_blau.jpg 
nicht wirklich speziell wirkt, das es nur in 2D ist wollte ich mich erkundigen ob mir jemand helfen kann dieses Logo umzuwandenl evtl in 3D damit es besser und edler ausschaut!

Besten Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## otherside (14. Mai 2004)

Hallo. Ich habe mal ein bisschen gespielt, und das ist dabei rausgekommen!







Ich hab ausversehen nur auf Quallität 2 gespeichert, das aber net so schlimm, denk ich.

Ich hab das so gemacht:

Mit dem Zauberstab EINEN Bustaben makieren und dann 'Strg' und 'Alt' drücken und halten.Dann mit einer Richtungstaste 10x nach unten gedrückt.(Richtung beliebig).
Das mit allen Bustaben.

Dann noch en bisschen Perspektivisch verzogen und mit dem Plugin Sinedots 2 den Bogen gemacht.

MFG


----------



## zagato_rz (14. Mai 2004)

Danke vielmals für deine Hilfe, jedoch sollte das Logo 3 D incl dem Blauen balken stehen wegen Corporate Identity Zwecken. Kann man auch einfach das gesamte Bild 3dimenionalisieren?


----------



## ShadowMan (14. Mai 2004)

Also erstens: Das gesamte Bild kannst du nicht einfach so 3dimenionalisieren (wie du es so schön genannt hast), da es eine Pixelgrafik ist.

Es kommt also darauf an was die an Software zur Verfügung steht und in wiefern du es 3d haben willst.

Tutorial 
(Freehand + Cinema4d)

Das selbe ist auch mit Photoshop und Cinema machbar.

Des weiteren wirken auch Schriften mit einem Schatten 3dimensional und schön.

Und noch ein Tip zum Logo: 
Logos sind nicht nur fürs Internet gedacht, sondern werden sicherlich nachher auch auf Printmedien benutzt. Daher sollten sie schlicht und nicht zu verschnörkelt aussehen. Deshalb sollte man so wenig Farben wie möglich benutzen, so dass auch ein s/w-Druck möglich ist und das dürfte bei einem 3d Logo schwierig werden.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiter helfen.

Liebe Grüße,
Shadow ;-]


----------

